
Consul 0.7 - harmw
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/consul-0-7.html
======
kanwisher
Have to say consul is one of the most useful tools for service discovery i've
ever used. Only feature I want is better support for multiple environments in
the same cluster set.

~~~
heartsucker
When we used this, we used the first directory to be the env, so it looked
like.

    
    
        /prod/...
        /stage/...
        /dev/...
        /feature-xyz/...
    

It's not elegant, but it made for really simple scripts that let us prepend
/${env} to every key to access what we needed.

And of course, each service per env had different access tokens so apps in the
stage env couldn't read prod keys.

------
tirus
I've released the latest .NET API too for the dozens of us that use .NET with
Consul. It features full (.NETStandard 1.3) support of Core in this version!
[https://www.nuget.org/packages/Consul/0.7.0](https://www.nuget.org/packages/Consul/0.7.0)

------
lnxusr882
Consul combined with consul-template for dynamic config changes in your
environment is an extremely powerful solution which just works with minimum
fuss.

Works well when deploying clusters such as zookeeper, allows all the nodes to
discover each other automatically and work out their id number.

~~~
bogomipz
I am curious, why you are using both ZK and Consul as there is much overlap
there.

~~~
sciurus
There's lots of software you might operate that requires zookeeper: kafka,
solrcloud, the hadoop ecosystem, etc.

Meanwhile, consul has lots of functionality built in that makes it a snap to
use for service discovery within your existing infrastructure. You would have
to build all this yourself on top of zookeeper, which just provides a
distributed, consistent key-value store.

So it's easy to see why you could end up with both.

[https://www.consul.io/intro/vs/zookeeper.html](https://www.consul.io/intro/vs/zookeeper.html)

------
zbjornson
The underlying Serf update was also just released:
[https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/serf-0.8.html](https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/serf-0.8.html)

Awesome company with awesome products.

------
discobean
Thanks for some great tools guys, and a shout out to Fabio another great tool
built on top of Consul
[https://github.com/eBay/fabio](https://github.com/eBay/fabio)

~~~
bogomipz
How does Fabio handle being a single point of failure?

~~~
crymer11
This might be naiveté on my part, but I would assume you run multiple Fabio
instances and treat it like you would any other LB.

Do you mean something else by your question?

~~~
bogomipz
Yes I meant something different. Generally with a load balancer the load
balancer hosts that VIP(s) that your public facing DNS A records resolve to.
In order to avoid a single point of failure you employ things like keepalived
or ECMP/BGP etc.

~~~
magiconair
The general setup seems to be that you have a public facing LB which just
forwards all incoming traffic to any available fabio instance which handles
the dynamic routing. fabio does not solve the public VIP problem for you.

Disclaimer: I'm the author.

------
eis
Glad to see both etcd and consul support changing multiple keys atomically
which I think is a critical feature.

Has someone recently compared the two in production?

Both projects have made some bigger changes in their Raft implementation since
the last Jepsen test. I'd love for Kyle to re-do the test and also take into
account the transaction feature.

------
lgunsch
The new Lifeguard feature looks really neat. False monitoring alarms are a big
issue. If they happen a lot you begin to not trust a real alarm and ignore
them - the boy who cried wolf as the cliche goes.

------
sdotsen
Wish they would fix the issue with the watch triggers.

~~~
bogomipz
What issue is that?

------
bsnape
A great release with lots of important bug fixes that were giving us issues.

------
bogomipz
Has anyone upgraded from 0.6.x yet? Care to share your experience?

------
dfischer
Grats Mitch and team!

